# Bright Colored Carved Snake Walking Stick



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just putting the finishing touches on the walking stick.

Although, it's difficult to see from the picture, the colors on the snake are a mixture of yellow, orange, purple, and red.

What to you think?


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

That's nice. I bet it would scare a snake phobic!


----------

